# New Member Checking In



## LoveToLiftBig (Jan 8, 2012)

Just thought I'd introduce myself.

My names Gav, I love lifting, computers and listening to dance music.

Started lifting 3 years ago at something like 160lb, I'm now about 190lb (light due to injury), usually sit at about 200lb, sitting at about 13% bodyfat?

 I'm light at the moment due to a wrist injury I've had for the last 2 months, I got some wraps now and seems to be ok to lift with.

Anyway my previous cycle history is as follows (just one)-
Weeks 1-10: Test Cypionate
Weeks 1-4: Dbol 

And heres a current picture of me


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*LoveToLiftBig* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome! Great introduction. Good luck!


----------



## Dath (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM bro,
Enjoy the site.


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice Intro-Welcome to IM. Hope your injury gets better fast-good luck.


----------



## brazey (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## btls (Jan 9, 2012)

welcome bro!


----------



## LoveToLiftBig (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone, hopefully I'll settle in nicely and learn some stuff and of course share my knowledge with everyone else.


----------



## beanerz67 (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome brotha!!


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 9, 2012)

Big Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## lostsoul (Jan 9, 2012)

welcome


----------



## ArmyofOne (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  Damn injuries, they get us every time


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## ArmyofOne (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome to your new addiction


----------



## readyornott (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome


----------

